# ICE



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

Looking for ICE conditions from any of you who got to hunt today. Looking to take the boat for afternoon hunt tomorrow. I really need to shoot my swan. Does anyone have ICE conditions at Harold Crane or the Spur? Thanks!


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

I think great minds must think alike.(lol) I posted a ice condition report just after you.


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

I shot my swan at Harold Crane on Wednesday and there was very little to no ice. I know things change quickly though.

Good luck,
Scott


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ice is here as of today, enough in many places to keep boats out. It is supposed to be cold again tonight so by tomorrow, we may be frozen...


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

I heard today there was 3/4 of an inch of ice on the spur.. thats all i got haha


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

Thanks! Looks like I'll take the bike.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

gander311 said:


> Ice is here as of today, enough in many places to keep boats out. It is supposed to be cold again tonight so by tomorrow, we may be frozen...


NOOOO!! I havent bagged my swan yet. Soonest I can get out again is Sunday. Lets hope it doesn't push too many out. Maybe some of the skybusting a-holes will stay home now.


----------



## addicted2quack (Nov 20, 2010)

Hunted OB this evening. About 1/2 of ice covering most of the unit. Our 16X48 boat broke through fine but give it another day or two and it will be frozen up. Saw a lot of swans, could have got some good shots if we had a tag. Hope this helps.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

that wind opened things up a little. you'll be breaking ice tomorrow for sure but probably can still get out. sunday it will be iffy.


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

i not think break ice with boat good idea. have you no herd of the tittytanic? ice not good on aluminin buts.


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

You rule Eddy!!!!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

This is prime canoe time. If the ice is too thick to paddle through, I can usually walk on it. There's no stopping a canoe under icy conditions.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

as of yesterday evening, the spur is locked up with 5/8+ thick ice (some areas as much as 1 inch) seven miles out. with last nights colder temps, some areas have no doubt doubled that thickness.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

paddler213 said:


> There's no stopping a canoe under icy conditions.


same holds true with an airboat. just sayin.... :O•-:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

shaun larsen said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > There's no stopping a canoe under icy conditions.
> ...


But fortunately there are a whole bunch of "No Airboats Allowed" signs that stop airboats. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I just took a few minutes to run down by the spur to check things out. There is solid ice but it is not stopping the airboaters. I can tell you this however, if you have a swan tag I sure would be hitting that area fast! Thousands of swans are flying all around there. I don't know how long they will stick around. Good luck to all!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

shaun larsen said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > There's no stopping a canoe under icy conditions.
> ...


Yep, airboats are cool alright. Inside, though, canoes rule.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Clarq said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > paddler213 said:
> ...


Not where I hunt


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

paddler213 said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > paddler213 said:
> ...


If you can walk on the ice, what good is a canoe?


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Eddy took the words right out of my mouth.... Well I guess I will clarify that statement. Not being a boat owner and having little experience with aluminum boats I personally would be nervous about breaking ice with one. I do a little metal fabrication and I know that aluminum is more prone to metal fatigue and damage such as tears and such than say cold rolled steel. So in the words of Eddy "ice not good on aluminin buts. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

What are your takes on this? o-||


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

shaun larsen said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="shaun larsen":25uqgx85]
> ...


If you can walk on the ice, what good is a canoe?[/quote:25uqgx85]

Good question. If there is open water between your parking area and solid ice, you can paddle across it, then pull onto the ice. Back when the lake was up, we paddled 3 miles in the dark from the FB airboat launch up to the Layton ice flow, then set up on the ice. These pictures are from the pre-digital era, circa 1999. I killed a nice pinnie and a goose that day. It was just us and the airboaters out there:





































A canoe also doubles as a sled:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

that is an awesome pinner!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

the heck with the pinner, getting geese to decoy on the ice is awesome!!!


----------

